# Up close and personal !



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

This morning about 8 am my wife and I are watching GMA. A black squirrel is just outside the doorwall searching for something to eat on the patio pavers. Like a flash a huge hawk comes down from the trees and nails the squirrel against the glass. Squirrel in tow, the hawk flys off but the squirrel manages to free itself some how. Who needs GMA when we can watch nature with no editing or commercia:yikes:ls ? Merry Christmas Mr. Squirrel .


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

That's neat. Too bad you couldn't have gotten that on camera!


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Boy, if that didn't get your attention!


----------



## scottfree (Jan 24, 2003)

definetly a once in a million opportunity to witness that.... congrats!!! memory for a lifetime!


----------

